# div mit genau 2 Zeilen Höhe



## dwex (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich müsste für ein Div die Höhe in Zeilenhöhe der jeweils gewählten Schriftgröße angeben und den Rest des Inhalts dann mit overflow:hidden; abschneiden.

Ich hätte es schon mit 2em probiert - leider wird da die Hälfte der zweiten Zeile mit abgeschnitten.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit dafür?
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe im voraus!


----------



## Maik (23. Juni 2009)

Hi,


dwex hat gesagt.:


> ich müsste für ein Div die Höhe in Zeilenhöhe der jeweils gewählten Schriftgröße angeben und den Rest des Inhalts dann mit overflow:hidden; abschneiden.



kannst du mal anhand deines HTML-/CSS-Codes zeigen, was du da versuchst umzusetzen?

mfg Maik


----------



## dwex (23. Juni 2009)

Ja klar.

```
<div style="width: 100px; height:2em; overflow:hidden;">
Das ist jetzt ein Text der viel länger ist als er eigentlich sein soll - dieser Text wird
dynamisch generiert deshalb weis ich nicht wie lange dieser Text ist. Um jetzt nicht aus
dem Layout zu fallen möchte ich einfach, dass 2 Zeilen dieses Textes angezeigt
werden und der Rest eben mit overflow:hidden "abgeschnitten" wird. Auf die Ausgabe
(also auf den Inhalt des jeweiligen Textes) habe ich leider keinen Einfluss deshalb muss
ich es leider so machen. Da ich ja nie weis welche Schriftgröße der Besucher
eingestellt hat müsste es eben ein Wert sein welcher sich auf die Zeilenhöhe bezieht.
</div>
```
Vereinfacht dargestellt.
Das em funktioniert ja nicht.


----------



## Maik (23. Juni 2009)

```
body {
font-size:1em;
}
```


```
<div style="width: 100px; height:2.4em; overflow:hidden;">
```


Du hast die Ober- und Unterlänge in der Typographie nicht berücksichtigt.

mfg Maik


----------

